# In ear heaphones, suggestions.



## xxdozer322 (Sep 21, 2013)

alright guys, I need some suggestions on a decent pair of In ear headphones, ill be using them strictly for my phone as I use it for exercising. the phone i currently have is the galaxy s2 rooted with Jb (i dont know if you guys need to know that), I currently use it as my mp3 player when I go running or just bored here at home and wanna listen to music privately. I listen to a lot of Drum and bass, Techno, rock, punk rock, and hip hop. So any of you audiophiles got any recommendations in the ~75 dollar area? I do have 2 Frys and Microcenter within driving distance, I also have 2 guitarcenters and a sam ash just as close. .


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 21, 2013)

I tried these before and they almost made me cry (Cause they sounded so good and I couldn't afford them).

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004UTSCZW/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## xxdozer322 (Sep 21, 2013)

^thanks for the response, I ended up on craigslist, haggled some guy down on the a brand new pair of Bose IE2s, he finally gave in for 30 bucks. couldnt beat that!


----------



## Kursah (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice! Check out ironbuds the next time ya need a pair. They are modular and sound pretty damn good! My favorite set yet!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 21, 2013)

This is what i use, not bad for price.

http://www.whathifi.com/review/sennheiser-cx-300-ii


----------



## jgunning (Oct 1, 2013)

I use skullcandy!!
Best in-ear headphones I have found yet 


JG


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 1, 2013)

no Skullcandy goes seriously its not good my brother so apart really easily after just three months


----------



## erixx (Oct 1, 2013)

this is the death of TPU. earphones discussions? haaahhhahahahahahahahahahah pleaseeeeee


----------



## acerace (Oct 1, 2013)

Better than talking about AMD's new graphics card. Fanboy hate fest, no thanks.


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 1, 2013)

In ear phones i suggest rubber cushions


----------



## N3trox (Oct 12, 2013)

What about new Razer Hammerhead? I was thinking about opening the same thread then i saw this. ^^


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 12, 2013)

Don't get Logitech UE iems mine just broke. Literally...just had em in the soft bag I have for them and only them and one of the units broke in half.. Still working but have to tape it.

Gonna file a report on this and get em refunded or new ones.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 12, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Don't get Logitech UE iems mine just broke. Literally...just had em in the soft bag I have for them and only them and one of the units broke in half.. Still working but have to tape it.
> 
> Gonna file a report on this and get em refunded or new ones.



The UE non Logitech are really good though, the TF10's my friends and I own are amazingly resilient despite abuses. I am not a fan of Razer audio products, they are priced somewhat higher than competing ones, and there is always the threat of Synapse 2.0


----------



## Frick (Oct 12, 2013)

erixx said:


> this is the death of TPU. earphones discussions? haaahhhahahahahahahahahahah pleaseeeeee



... in the Audio, Video & Home Theater forum.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 12, 2013)

im using the CX870 earphones and its very" good
tight bass, nice non fatiguing treble, and lush mids


----------



## N3trox (Oct 12, 2013)

I never had a razer product before and i'm like dreaming about it for 5 years (i'm student and a son to a not-very-rich family so it's a big deal for me in this lame, tax monster country ^^) so i think i'm going with the Hammerhead, it costs me like 75 bucks (because of Turkey's tax rates and exporting)...


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 12, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> The UE non Logitech are really good though, the TF10's my friends and I own are amazingly resilient despite abuses. I am not a fan of Razer audio products, they are priced somewhat higher than competing ones, and there is always the threat of Synapse 2.0



Logitech ruined UE.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 12, 2013)

Ask Frederik S, our resident audio reviewer.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 12, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Logitech ruined UE.



There are still good ones coming out of UE after Logitech bought them out, but its far and inbetween.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 12, 2013)

I even seen people that had 2 thousand dollar UE IEM customs that broke in a way mine did.


----------

